# Rehome a golden in CT



## capcrn2009 (Jun 6, 2013)

Good Morning!
I am looking to rehome a golden in CT. (Hartford County) She is 6, she is spayed, and she is not a little dog. She is my mom's dog, and my mom passed away. I have her for know, but she makes dog #6 for me. I can not keep her. : ( She can be barky, and she does not like my female pit at all. If you are interested, please reply. I need her to go to a GOOD home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Would you be willing to surrender her to a Golden Retriever Rescue in your state?

I use to help with Intakes for a GR Rescue in my state, I can help you with the process and give you the information of the Rescues in your area.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't take on a third dog myself right now, but I know BCMom was looking at CT breeders but also expressed the thought that maybe an adult rescue was more what she was looking for. I can also help with transport or training if you need it.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens is a rescue in CT that you might want to contact. A rescue is the best place to bring a dog that needs rehomed. They will make sure she goes to a home that matches her personality.


----------



## capcrn2009 (Jun 6, 2013)

TY for the help. I had previously looked at rescues, but this was early in the process. I would open the site and cry and then close it. I will try again.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

capcrn2009 said:


> TY for the help. I had previously looked at rescues, but this was early in the process. I would open the site and cry and then close it. I will try again.


If you decide you want to go that way, let me know, be glad to help you out.

Tippy said there is a member looking for a golden, he's willing to help transport and train. 

IF this worked out, you _*might*_ be able to stay in touch 
with the new owner and get updates. Most likely you would not with a Rescue Adoption, something to think about.


----------



## BCMmom (May 24, 2013)

Sorry, I cannot help with this dog. I have two old dogs.. I am looking for a puppy or very young dog who would be easily accepted into the mix. The rescues do a good thorough job in placement from what I can tell, though.


----------



## Mjpar72 (Jun 4, 2013)

I would be interested in meeting her and seeing if she and my 9 year old golden got along. I have references. My email is [email protected]


----------



## capcrn2009 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sending you an email now..................


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Have you contacted the breeder of the golden? Usually, breeders insist on taking the dog back. Would you like me to post this on my training center's page? We do often have good homes looking for older females. This winter, there were two.


----------

